
Microsoft can filter out the sound of you eating chips on a conference call - CrankyBear
https://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-can-filter-out-the-sound-of-you-eating-potato-chips-on-a-conference-call/
======
ebrenes
Can they filter out my clicky mechanical keyboard?

------
CrankyBear
Now, this is technology we can use!

